# Found a new spot off Navarre beach on Saturday!!!



## Caddy Yakker

While I was trolling off Beach on Saturday I found a spot with a few snapper on it. So after I saved it in the gps I made a second pass and held the go pro underwater. The snapper came up to say hello and were not camera shy. Looking at the video you would think I was chumming. These fish followed me off the structure a ways as I drifted.
The coolest part of it is I could see my truck and 2 dozen snapper. 58' of water less than 1.5 miles off the beach!!
The past 3 times I have gone out there I have found at least one new spot. So far I have found 7 spots some natural some man made, all loaded with fish!
Can't wait til snapper season!:thumbup:

http://youtu.be/Et2sh92jPDI

100%

100%

Share







Add to







Cancel


----------



## oxbeast1210

wow nice find 
....endangered .....

Sent from samsung Galaxy note using Forum Runner


----------



## bbarton13

um whats the numbers?


----------



## jeepnsurf

awesome. i need to find a spot like that for myself


----------



## dustyflair

that close to the beach you better fish it at night or SUPER EARLY in the mornings or when snapper season starts you gonna have boats ALL OVER YOU!


----------



## Foulhook

Cool. But of course the man-made sites are already on someones (or twos or threes...) personal GPS maps.


----------



## chad403

The spots over there is a drop off exposed from the beach re-nourishment. It will be a 10-15' drop. You will see the charter boats over there raping the area opening season.


----------



## chaps

Awesome!!! I've never seen many charter boats around Navarre bottom fishing.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I don't know who would spend all that gas money to get to Navarre just for 2 fish? Not me!

I have seen 2 charter boats this year fishing in the same area as my spots almost 5 miles out and they stopped at several spots other than the ones I found. There some real nice trigger spots out there!

I'm just hoping I can pick a cobe off one of these spots a little later in the season when they start hanging around structure. I hooked one about 30 lbs on Sat and lost it 2 ft from my gaff. A 50 pounder followed this fish up and then swam off. My heart dropped when the hook pulled and I watched him swim off!


----------



## dangermon

That is awesome Caddy Yakker. I've been look for spots out there and everyone always said there is nothing or become very negative about Navarre. Good to hear some positive news. Good luck and hope you slay 'em.


----------



## dangermon

Nice video. Amazing.


----------



## bigrick

There's also hundreds of fads in that area this time of year, wouldn't be suprised if there was one close by. Hard to see sitting level with the water but there everywhere in that area. Also further off the beach are the timberholes that are some of the best fishing/diving in the area. People keep things secret out there and would probably appreciate you keeping what you find a secret too.


----------



## nathan70

Look to be good size snapper too.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

bigrick said:


> There's also hundreds of fads in that area this time of year, wouldn't be suprised if there was one close by. Hard to see sitting level with the water but there everywhere in that area. Also further off the beach are the timberholes that are some of the best fishing/diving in the area. People keep things secret out there and would probably appreciate you keeping what you find a secret too.


Yeah about a month ago I saw a boat drop 3 fads out there.

Well I'm not giving any numbers out and probably won't fish them until snapper season is in full swing.


----------



## PompNewbie

Damn thats nice..


----------



## Ginzu

Nice find. I marked some structure out there as well, but the last few passes we made over it showed no fish. Might need look for more.


----------



## Stressless

Public Service Announcement: There are no fish off Navarre Beach just oil and pollution, everybody ought to fish Destin and Pensacola to really catch the fish in a kayak offshore... 



Stressless

Great video - I gotta that my gopro out would have loved to capture the Dolphins that came to play on Sunday in HD.


----------



## Shane Lewis

Cool video Caddy Yakker. Question!!! What fishing platform would you recommend for me? I have two kayaks from academy for fresh water fishing, but don't feel that they would be sufficient for the Gulf. It appears you have a Hobie Pro Angler. I have been researching them and seriousely looking to go with that. If you agree with the Pro Angler what equipment would be necassary to purchase from Hobie to be "turn key". Looking to get a boat also when I return from Iraq, but would still like to enjoy time on the water alone... Yakking is an awesome experience bass fishing I can only imagine it would be better as the fish get larger. If anyone else has opinions for Yaks feel free to send them to me. Thanks in advance for your assistance in my future purchase.


----------

